# WI/IL HOPRA Race 1/24/2016



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

JAN 24TH 2016
TANNER RIDGE RACEWAY PARK - HOPRA RACE
WI/IL HOPRA RACE

TRRP PROUDLY ANNOUNCES OUR FIRST HOPRA RACE
SUPERSTOCK, POLYMOD AND MTECH CLASSES
JIMMY JOHN SUBS AND PEPSI PRODUCTS PROVIDED

Please see attached PDF file for all the details

Feel free to call if you have any questions

Thanks

Michael Block
262-269-8121


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the event info, Michael...

I can't find the *M-Tech *mentioned in the 2016 HORA Rulebook...

Is this class an add-on race for the M-Techs only?...

John
.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi John

It is a WI/IL HOPRA Class, cars are, at least the ones I have, built by Bob Colleran. I don't believe they're a National Class, like you stated.

I am sure I can get the class info and post it here

Thanks

Michael Block


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
That would be great, Michael...

Had seen the chassis' on *Fortuitous Robert's* site and was
very interested in trying some out... 

Will you post race results here, also?...

John
.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

I will find info on class, and I will post the results also

Thanks



Mike


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

I am told there are rules somewhere - Maybe lucky bobs site or SCI


I will keep looking

Mike


----------

